# Egg share refusal question



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi ladies

I've submitted my forms this week to apply for the egg share and I don't know why but I'm convinced I'll be refused. Maybe it's just because I want it so bad  

I was just wondering if anyone has been refused and what was the reason.

Thanks

Carly x


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey Carly, I know you wanted to hear from people who had been refused, but I wanted to let you know that I was terrified of being refused too. There are various reasons why a potential egg sharer wouldn't get accepted onto a programme. All clinics have their own guidelines when it comes to AMH level, and it can vary quite widely (my clinic accepts egg sharers with an AMH as low as 5-7, other clinics insist on an AMH of at least 16). However, as long as you have a fair/good AMH level (you may or may not already know what yours is), are 18-35, have a BMI of less than 30 and have no transmissible or genetic diseases (for which you will be tested) there ought to be no reason why you couldn't egg share. Obviously you won't know the genetic stuff before you have the tests, but you're more than likely able to answer yourself whether you meet the other criteria. I would also advise that if you are a smoker, you stop right away if you can. (It looks like you've got a cigarette in your profile pic!) I don't know if it's a deal-breaker with egg sharing (after all, they would have no way of knowing and you could just lie on your form) but as you know it definitely has an effect on egg quality.

I know this doesn't apply to you but you would probably also be refused if you had already egg shared three times and not been successful on any of the attempts.

You probably know that you also have to have at least one counselling session before you can be approved to share, but it's largely a formality and can be quite useful for getting you to think about issues you may not have considered before.

Lots of luck. Egg sharing is a wonderful thing to do and I feel great knowing that I gave another woman the chance at a family. (I haven't yet found out if she's pregnant; I may do so after my 12-week scan.)

xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi puglover

Thank you so much for your reply. I think it's just when you want something so bad it makes you feel more negative if you know what I mean?
I don't know of any genetic illnesses but like you say you won't know until they do the tests! With regards to smoking, me and hubby quit a while back. I found it really hard to begin with but got there in the end! That's not to say I couldn't just pick one up sometimes lol.

Congrats on your pregnancy, it's nice to hear of success stories.

Xx


----------

